# Advice please - thinking of rehoming chickens



## CourtJester (26 February 2020)

After a lot of deliberating I have decided that I would love to rehome some chickens - probably three. We have horses at home so I am thinking that the chickens would fit easily in with the horses routine. 

I have been looking at BHWT who have a collection point not too far away. However I really don’t know anything much about chickens and am struggling to find unbiased views online. 

I saw a recent post on here which made my realise there is a lot of knowledge and experience on here on this subject (as well as many others!). These are my burning questions to date, I would be very grateful for any advice and/or recommendations on reading material.

Though I would love to have the chickens free range we have foxes around here so they will have to be in a run. (once they are settled I hope to be able to have them out whilst we are around). The run will probably be on gravel rather than grass so what would be a good surface for them to scratch around ? Straw is obviously most convenient. Plenty of it around so it would be easy to keep fresh. 

What would be a good sized run for 3 hens ?

There are lots of options online for hen housing. If I bought something advertised for 4 to 6 hens would it be comfortable fit for 3 hens ? 

Wood v plastic for the hen house ? Wood looks better and seems more comfortable but then I am thinking plastic sounds easier to keep clean and would be lighter to move. 

How often would you recommend cleaning the hen house and run area ?

Temperatures how do hens cope with weather extremes ? Should we be able to move them inside to a stable if it is minus 10 outside ? (we are in Beds so this doesn’t happen too often!) and are they comfortable in hot weather as long as there is some natural shade ?

Apologies if this is a really stupid question but when do they eat ? Do they nibble 24 hours a day or do you feed them in the run and they sleep at night ? 

Thank you for reading this far and I would really appreciate any advice.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 February 2020)

Best thing would be to ask the hen-rehoming people. 

Be aware that hens are hard work! Their pen will need regular cleaning (deep clean once a week) and you will have to be prepared to deal with parasites such as Red Mite which is a real PITA - anyone with poultry will tell you! 

You need to also be aware (sorry!) that there will inevitably come a time when you will have to cull one of the flock for humane reasons. It usually happens at a Bank Holiday or Christmas time! You need to know how to do this job quickly and humanely; and I really wouldn't recommend anyone start keeping poultry unless you know how and are prepared to do it. You could of course take the creature to the vets and they will euthanise it for you.

If you're having ex-battery hens, bear in mind they will look awful when you get them, but they will soon feather up. Also be aware that they won't be able to physically use a house where they have to fly up or use a steep ramp to get inside at night: their wing muscles will have atrophied and they just won't manage it.

I would suggest you join a local FB Smallholders Group where you might well be able to access a little poultry keeping course which would be an excellent start!

Good luck.


----------



## CourtJester (26 February 2020)

i have considered the humane culling issue not something we are comfortable with. I once had to ask the OH to finish off a pigeon I wouldn’t ask him again. We do have people locally who have helped out with the odd mixi rabbit which we have found in the field so I was hoping that their skills would extend to poultry. 
I have managed to avoid joining FB to date but it is coming more and more inconvenient not to belong I must just give in and sign up! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Leo Walker (26 February 2020)

Please dont rehome them, support a good local breeder instead. By rehoming "rescue" chickens you are supporting the very unpleasant business structure that currently exists.you are also making life harder than it needs to be health and behaviour wise.  I can give you a whole essay on why to not buy ex battery hens if that doesnt persuade you. If you genuinely wish to rehome then contact a genuine charity and get some that have been surrendered. But I'd always recommend supporting decent breeders and if you can, having some of the english breeds that are in danger of extinction, as they are overlooked.

A coop for 4 to 6 hens would be fine. I have wood, plastic is sold as not getting red mite, but it does, so really its personal preference. Run size its recommended a square metre per chicken, but more is better. I've got 8 bantams, 3 of whom are the size of a coke can and they have 10 square metres and then 10 metres of chunnels (chicken tunnels) to take them to the food and back to the coop. A track system for chickens almost!

Mine have the big run filled with slate chips and an area with bark. Some like sand baths as well. Mine dont for some reason, but do go nuts for sun bathing, so they all are a bit different. They love both as bugs and creepy crawlies like to live in the bark and the crevices between the slate and the chickens like to eat them. It also keeps them and the eggs clean as they arent trailing through mud!

Temperature wise they are very hardy. Even my little seramas cope easily in the snow. I'm in Bucks/Northants so similar weather to you. They do have shade for hot weather and are out of the worst of the wind, but they dont care. They are out in all weathers.

Dont leave food down over night. Chickens attract rats. Picking the food up before dusk can deter them a bit. Once dusk comes they will put themselves to bed and happily stay there until you let them out, so they wont be worrying about food. They graze through the day. We take the food up a couple of hours before dusk, which means they pick up any spilled bits and go bug hunting if they are hungry after that.

My coop has a tray under the roosts. I have wood pellets in it and it gets changed once a week or so. Nest boxes have pellets and straw and get changed much less. I dont find chickens hard work at all. We treat for red mite coming into spring, and usually once in the summer and never have an issue. If you dont have cats that they will come into contact with, ant powder is the most effective and cheapest option. I mix it with DE and puff it into the crevices then scrub it all round with  dust pan brush. Twice yearly treatment and we never have a red mite problem.

Other than that they are let out and mash and veg down on a morning, water checked, and then food up, eggs collected and chickens to bed on an evening. Takes about 2 mins each end of the day. If you have an automatic door opener its even less work.

Other than that I tend to spend time sitting and handing out treats when its not hideous weather, and while doing that I do health checks. Chickens are pretty hardy, esp decently bred ones/


----------



## Nudibranch (26 February 2020)

The other bonus with a traditional breed rather than an ex batt is that they keep laying for longer - they spread their eggs out over many years rather than laying the majority in a year or two. I agree they're not particularly hard work. We have a big wooden house with walk in run, but they're let out during the day. I have never had mites, but then I run a "closed flock" so only buy hatching eggs or hatch our own. I use Easibed in the house and bark chippings in the run. When we have a lot of straw (not this year!) I just use straw on the run floor and it works better than you'd expect. The chickens do a great job of turning it over and I just top up regularly and take it all out now and again. As they free range the cleaning isn't too onerous at all. And the compost is absolutely superb for the garden. We've not had any problems with foxes (touch wood) although we have a collie and are outside a lot so presumably that keeps them away.
Cochins are my hen of choice...so pretty, and very tame, plus they keep themselves nice and warm in our northern winters.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 February 2020)

I'm thinking about getting a couple of bigger hens. As much as I love my little fluffy bantams, theres times you just need a bigger egg. I need something very steady and placid though as I don't want the bantams being bullied. How do you find the cochins?


----------



## ycbm (27 February 2020)

Can someone  explain why it's not a good idea to give ex battery hens a home? A friend did, and they were the happiest birds ever.  They were nearly bald when they arrived but became lovely birds.  They are only going to be killed if not rehomed and they aren't being bred for the rehoming market like Gypsy Cobs, so taking them won't increase the number bred. What's the problem with it? 

.


----------



## Archangel (27 February 2020)

Oh dear, I am about to pick up some hens via Fresh Start for Hens - having previously taken some from Hen Welfare Trust. My thinking is these hens have had a totally shyte life and it is about to get much, much, worse. I would rather give a few a home than buy ones that are already guaranteed a good home. 

I target the end product and bang the drum about not buying eggs from caged birds at every opportunity.  My friends bought eggs from The Happy Egg Company who say "_Our girls know what happiness is. Fresh air and fields to roam in_" yeah right - they also run a massive caged bird business.


----------



## CourtJester (27 February 2020)

Hi Leo and Nudibranch thank you for the info. Leo you have highlighted some niggles that I had over the idea of rescue hens after all if someone was thinking of getting a rescue as their first horse straight from the ‘bad’ home we would all be saying NO don’t do it ! 
How do I find a reputable breeder ? There is a place a couple of miles from me Woodside Farm at Slip End. Someone I used to work with bought his laying hens from there.  He was very complimentary about them but that was 10/15 years ago. Do  you know anything of it ?


----------



## CourtJester (27 February 2020)

Archangel I am totally with you on the Happy Egg Company my OH bought their eggs mistakenly I had to point out the small print to him it makes my blood boil. How was you experience with the Hen Welfare Trust ?


----------



## Lady Jane (27 February 2020)

If you are not keeping hens to get the eggs particularly, I think rescue hens are the right choice. They will all be slaughtered anyway, whereas hens from a reputable breeder don't need to be found good homes. Why buy a dog from a reputable breeder as opposed to getting a dog from a rescue?


----------



## Bradsmum (27 February 2020)

Over the years I have taken 3-4 hens at a time from the BHWT. All have been good layers , one or two haven't lived long lives  but they have enjoyed their final year or so living with other chooks outside. I currently have one still who is about 7 or 8 years old and still lays regularly.   I would take hens again if only to give them a more natural existence in their final years.


----------



## Archangel (27 February 2020)

CourtJester said:



			How was you experience with the Hen Welfare Trust ?
		
Click to expand...

The collection of the hens was very easy and they adapted to their new life surprisingly quickly, but as Bradsmum says they aren't that long lived.  Having said that, my 2 bluebells died around 3 years old.   I am only going with Fresh Start as Hen Welfare don't have any hens available near me at the moment.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 February 2020)

CourtJester said:



			Hi Leo and Nudibranch thank you for the info. Leo you have highlighted some niggles that I had over the idea of rescue hens after all if someone was thinking of getting a rescue as their first horse straight from the ‘bad’ home we would all be saying NO don’t do it !
How do I find a reputable breeder ? There is a place a couple of miles from me Woodside Farm at Slip End. Someone I used to work with bought his laying hens from there.  He was very complimentary about them but that was 10/15 years ago. Do  you know anything of it ?
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to 100% recommend Woodside. The manager is a friend of mine now and I've had birds from him and him from me previously. He will sell you good quality, healthy stock and be happy to give you advice if you need it. Hes a good guy who looks after everything there to a high standard.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 February 2020)

Lady Jane said:



			If you are not keeping hens to get the eggs particularly, I think rescue hens are the right choice. They will all be slaughtered anyway, whereas hens from a reputable breeder don't need to be found good homes. Why buy a dog from a reputable breeder as opposed to getting a dog from a rescue?
		
Click to expand...

Because its not a rescue its a business. They buy birds from the farms and sell them on. That pushes the prices up, for what is effectively a waste product sadly, and funds a business model that's abhorrent. 

Our native breeds are dying out while people buy ex battery hens.

Theres lots of other reasons, but that should be enough for anyone.


----------



## Nudibranch (27 February 2020)

LW the cochins are big softies with other hens. I had 3 wyandotte bantams living with them; I'm down to the last bantam and she's just part of the flock. In fact the cockerels leave her alone. Not sure if she tells them where to go or they just don't see her in that way!


----------



## QuantockHills (27 February 2020)

Archangel said:



			Oh dear, I am about to pick up some hens via Fresh Start for Hens - having previously taken some from Hen Welfare Trust. My thinking is these hens have had a totally shyte life and it is about to get much, much, worse. I would rather give a few a home than buy ones that are already guaranteed a good home.

I target the end product and bang the drum about not buying eggs from caged birds at every opportunity.  My friends bought eggs from The Happy Egg Company who say "_Our girls know what happiness is. Fresh air and fields to roam in_" yeah right - they also run a massive caged bird business.
		
Click to expand...


Thankyou for using Fresh start for hens!! I'm a volunteer and help at Taunton collection point. these girls will still lay for years and would other wise have been slaughtered at 70-72 weeks old. I've had both pure breds from very young and also lots of ex-commercial girls, and the ex tatty batty (or ex free range) are always so much friendlier and inquisitive than the pure breds. I've currently got 29 and they free range over 3 acres with my 2 large GSD's and 2 horses. You wont stop at 3 though....!


----------



## ycbm (27 February 2020)

This is a registered charity which funds hen welfare research as well as rehoming birds.

When my friend adopted five birds, they were pitiful bald traumatised birds, who blossomed into a bunch of chatty auburn girls scratching around her garden. They had a lovely end to their lives. 

https://www.bhwt.org.uk/rehome-hens/




			What is the British Hen Welfare Trust?

The British Hen Welfare Trust (BHWT) is a UK registered national charity best known for its rehoming work, saving the lives of 60,000 commercial laying hens annually and rehoming them as family pets. Established in 2005 by Jane Howorth MBE the charity also informs consumers about how they can influence hen welfare through their shopping basket, educates school children about the pleasures of hen keeping and promotes the UK egg industry in growing its free-range sector.

The charity has more than 50,000 supporters, 900 volunteers and 12 salaried staff, and its funding comes largely from donations for hens and other fundraising initiatives.

One of the charity’s key strategic aims is to see improvement in veterinary knowledge of pet hens, including diagnosis, management and treatment options.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CourtJester (27 February 2020)

Thanks ! I thought they were I was just about to double check !


----------



## teacups (27 February 2020)

ex-battery hens in my experience have been very friendly and easy to handle - they are lovely, and it's so nice to be able to give them a good life outside.
Heat is more likely to be a problem rather than cold. I imagine a coop for 4-6 will be fine for 3 (and allows for expansion..) and officially one square metre per hen is OK but that is quite a small area imo. We clean ours of poo every day - mainly that means it  never becomes a big job. Others do once a week, say. You need to worm them and treat the coop for red mite.
We just put food down in a bowl and let them eat whenever, yes you do need to adapt that if vermin become a problem. There are rat-proof chicken feeders, not sure if they work.
You will need to provide water too. A handful of mixed corn later in the day keeps them warm at night - it digests more slowly. They need access to some mixed  poultry grit too if kept in a run on straw.
Go for it: they are pretty easy to look after, come with benefits (eggs) and are lovely. Not all chicken breeds are as good to handle or approachable


----------



## Evie91 (28 February 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			Please dont rehome them, support a good local breeder instead. By rehoming "rescue" chickens you are supporting the very unpleasant business structure that currently exists.you are also making life harder than it needs to be health and behaviour wise.  I can give you a whole essay on why to not buy ex battery hens if that doesnt persuade you. If you genuinely wish to rehome then contact a genuine charity and get some that have been surrendered. But I'd always recommend supporting decent breeders and if you can, having some of the english breeds that are in danger of extinction, as they are overlooked.

A coop for 4 to 6 hens would be fine. I have wood, plastic is sold as not getting red mite, but it does, so really its personal preference. Run size its recommended a square metre per chicken, but more is better. I've got 8 bantams, 3 of whom are the size of a coke can and they have 10 square metres and then 10 metres of chunnels (chicken tunnels) to take them to the food and back to the coop. A track system for chickens almost!

Mine have the big run filled with slate chips and an area with bark. Some like sand baths as well. Mine dont for some reason, but do go nuts for sun bathing, so they all are a bit different. They love both as bugs and creepy crawlies like to live in the bark and the crevices between the slate and the chickens like to eat them. It also keeps them and the eggs clean as they arent trailing through mud!

Temperature wise they are very hardy. Even my little seramas cope easily in the snow. I'm in Bucks/Northants so similar weather to you. They do have shade for hot weather and are out of the worst of the wind, but they dont care. They are out in all weathers.

Dont leave food down over night. Chickens attract rats. Picking the food up before dusk can deter them a bit. Once dusk comes they will put themselves to bed and happily stay there until you let them out, so they wont be worrying about food. They graze through the day. We take the food up a couple of hours before dusk, which means they pick up any spilled bits and go bug hunting if they are hungry after that.

My coop has a tray under the roosts. I have wood pellets in it and it gets changed once a week or so. Nest boxes have pellets and straw and get changed much less. I dont find chickens hard work at all. We treat for red mite coming into spring, and usually once in the summer and never have an issue. If you dont have cats that they will come into contact with, ant powder is the most effective and cheapest option. I mix it with DE and puff it into the crevices then scrub it all round with  dust pan brush. Twice yearly treatment and we never have a red mite problem.

Other than that they are let out and mash and veg down on a morning, water checked, and then food up, eggs collected and chickens to bed on an evening. Takes about 2 mins each end of the day. If you have an automatic door opener its even less work.

Other than that I tend to spend time sitting and handing out treats when its not hideous weather, and while doing that I do health checks. Chickens are pretty hardy, esp decently bred ones/
		
Click to expand...

  I have ex batts purely because I think they deserve a chance at a nice life. I’d love to have other breeds but always put off thinking I should rehome instead so I’d be interested in your concerns about ex batts.

OP - I generally find hens easy. Had issue with red mite in the past (bought in on hen from breeder and not ex batt - who seem to be clear). I generally rehome in the summer months, bath and blow dry the hens (they stink), cut nails then let them get on with it!
I’ve had issues with rats once in 10yrs of ownership.
They are in a run as used to free range but Mr Fox started to take one a day! Like to give them as much space as poss. Like Leo’s idea of slate. I have mud at the mo and bark. mealworms are key to chicken training - they will follow you anywhere if they know you have mealworms!!
They are good to have around.


----------



## Clodagh (29 February 2020)

I have (and breed) pure breeds but also a few ISAs for the eggs. (my ISAs are bought at POL). I rescued some blue egg layers a few years ago and they were great fun, incredibly tame and laid really well. Sadly they were so tame the hunt came through, they went to say hi and the hounds ate them. :-(
I have nothing against rescue hens and admire people that have them, but you do need to be comfortable with culling or be prepared to pay a vet as egg peritonitis is something their poor overworked bodies tend to succumb to. You get a lot of people who say they will leave it in a box and see how it does, while the poor bird rots internally. You'd be prosecuted if you did it to a dog.
Red mites kill more chooks than foxes, and are carried by wild birds so are always a threat. Good hygiene in the coop and do as LW suggests and you'll be fine.


----------



## Clodagh (29 February 2020)

And it is now illegal to feed mealworms to chooks - but I agree they would kill for them!


----------



## ycbm (29 February 2020)

Clodagh said:



			And it is now illegal to feed mealworms to chooks - but I agree they would kill for them!
		
Click to expand...


WTF?


----------



## Leo Walker (29 February 2020)

Clodagh said:



			And it is now illegal to feed mealworms to chooks - but I agree they would kill for them!
		
Click to expand...

I wont feed dried ones as they are a bit yucky, but live ones are ok. Its incredibly easy to make your own little hatchery of them.


----------



## Clodagh (29 February 2020)

ycbm said:



			WTF?
		
Click to expand...

Has been for a long time, they are from China and full of chemicals.


----------



## Clodagh (29 February 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			I wont feed dried ones as they are a bit yucky, but live ones are ok. Its incredibly easy to make your own little hatchery of them.
		
Click to expand...

You sick puppy! 😄. I hate wiggly ones!


----------



## Leo Walker (29 February 2020)

I buy them from the feed shop and mine go nuts for them. I hate the way they grab my fingers when I pick them up though!

And just because no chicken thread is compelete without  photo of my very best chicken, this is Doris. Runs my flock with a rod of iron, raises all my babies and amuses me endlessly!


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2020)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Evie91 (1 March 2020)

Well I never knew that (about mealworms!). I buy huge bags of the dried ones, they are rsbp approved!! Must be for wild birds only! they do always have pictures of wild birds on the packet.

Just to add I do have a neighbour and also the dog walkers husband who will despatch for me. I can’t do it myself. I have Accepted ex-batts aren’t bred for longevity, so if they have a couple or three years life with me I consider that as good as it gets.
At one point I struggled as I don’t eat meat and felt I was responsible for more chicken deaths that if I ate them, but have now come to accept the despatch as part of chicken keeping. 
Leo - could you explain your stance on ex batts Please? Plus this will sound very rude but is not meant to, but a lot of my ex batts come to me looking  a bit like your favourite girl! - not exactly as they are paler and combs floppy, not as many feathers and not as good condition but mine are looking like that about half way to feathering up fully. 

Want to revamp my chicken area this year and then would like another cockerel.


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2020)

Evie91 said:



			Leo - could you explain your stance on ex batts Please? Plus this will sound very rude but is not meant to, but a lot of my ex batts come to me looking  a bit like your favourite girl! - not exactly as they are paler and combs floppy, not as many feathers and not as good condition but mine are looking like that about half way to feathering up fully.
l.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand being anti ex batts either, although my rescues were 'free range' its not a lot better. The charities do a lot to lobby for better conditions and the farmers sell the birds to Nandos and so on so they get money anyway for the birds and if they can have a bit of fun before they die that's great, to my mind.
I don't rescue them as they are innoculated against so many diseases they continue to shed and I have, for instance, Mareks prone breeds here (booteds).
Many breeders keep thier birds in appalling conditions, hence I cull nearly all my cockerels rather than sell them as the Ebay egg trade has encouraged anyone with a rabbit hutch to set up in business, although that has peaked now I think. If you buy pure breeds go and see the parent stock and how they are kept. Chickens need grass, it is a staple part of their diet and if there is no grass, there are too many chickens.


----------



## Evie91 (1 March 2020)

Thanks Clodagh - food for thought. My chickens don’t have grass as pen is under the shade of two conker trees, even when I’ve had it re-turfed I’ve not been able to sustain it. I could move them to a paddock but we have at least two wily foxes. At least in their current pen its surrounded by a 12 foot brick wall on three sides and has security fencing across the front. I intend to revamp this year so looking at ideas. Currently have a bark chip pit, various logs, sand area, rotted shavings covered area (outside but to stay dry) and various old dog crates with straw covered tops for outside use, the house is an old playhouse with porch area (for food and water) with nest boxes added. 
I muck out straw beds once a week, in summer scrub with disinfect once a month, and sprinkle diamontenus (sp?) earth weekly under the straw and rub in to walls and perch. I usually creosote the house once a year ( move the chickens to a stable for a few weeks) to kill any bugs.
i usually house four to six chucks. Have had up to ten but added an extra house as like everyone to have space on the perch if they wish!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2020)

Shes a naked neck, so doesnt have feathers on her neck and chest, and I think she may have been mid moult in that pic. The reason the ex batts look so bad is most of them have a heavy moult and all chickens look awful when they do that. She is the ugliest chicken known to man, but who wouldnt want a chicken that looks like a penis and pair of testicles crossed with a vulture? 😂😂😂😂 

I didnt write the below, it is someone I know, but it covers most of the issues:




			The list of reasons not to buy rescue runs and runs, I’ll try and cover some, but first would you rescue a dog if the previous owner would get a part of the money?

Every sale of Caged Hens is more profit into the cage industry
More profit equals cheaper eggs to sell to people that do not care and undercut Free Range eggs even more
Whole of life Egg suppliers have to compete financially and live with the costs into non egg laying years
Rescue Mathematics do not add up as £3.50 per bird minus the amount paid to the farmer is massive profits as the transportation / feed does not make up the difference
The hens are in a state because of excessive bullying – many will have this ingrained into them and can be extremely flighty
Hens that were near the top of the pecking order will try and attain that stature if introduced into a new flock

Were the birds fed Anti-biotics? Well there goes any attempt at Organics then!
They are heavily vaccinated and should only be mixed with other vaccinated birds.
They often arrive sick and die.
They are bred to produce lots of eggs, very, very quickly and then slow down dramatically

Lastly and most importantly do not underestimate the net effect of flooding the market with cheap Hens. My supplier no longer wants to supply birds less than a 1000 at a time as the small order market has dropped off a cliff due to rescues. This farmer sells at £5.50 so all of you that want POL birds will have to pay through the nose. All good honest small scale breeders / smallholders are financially challenged by low turnover on the Hybrid side
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2020)

That article was written by someone who buys hens from a supplier to sell on? So not exactly a neutral observer.
Why should farmers not make a profit? The same reason that horse owners object to paying enough for a bale of hay to cover it's manufacturing costs?


----------



## honetpot (1 March 2020)

I have bought straight from the battery, it was a few years ago when the children were small. I asked the farmer to save me a few and turned up with a couple of boxes, he shoved them in one, and brought home 12 hens. I think they were about £2.50.
  They are a crop, and will be sent on for something,some people have rare breeds, I like cast offs. Once they got over the shock, I just left them in the box opened, in a stable with the top door shut, they lived what seemed to be a happy life, my only problem being when they wanted to get into the house.
 We used to live on the edge of a village where people would dump unwanted hens, I ended up with the best cleverest banty ever, and a lovely cockeral, but in the end the blasted fox got into the hen run and killed most of them.


----------



## Esmae (4 March 2020)

I didn't know the thing about mealworms. My Silkies would kill for them.  If you like chickens then have them but don't think that you will be getting cheap eggs.  Far more expensive to provide your own than the supermarket. That said they are so much nicer in every way.  Ours are no trouble at all to keep and don't take up much time to do that. I clean ours weekly. Everything goes out and coop is brushed down from top to bottom and rebedded.  I also spray the house against mites etc. Can't remember the name of the stuff, it's just escaped my brain cell.  The whole process, including washing up their feeder and drinker takes about 25 minutes.  Easy as anything and they are so amusing to watch and such characters. Ours have free run of the garden which doesn't go hand in hand with a tidy plot but I'd rather have them than everything neat all the time.  Good luck with them.


----------



## Evie91 (4 March 2020)

If you do let them free range - keep your doors shut!Once went to bed to find chicken roosting in the bedroom! Chicken in footwell of car, jumped in the boot of a friends car and always waiting outside the door for you to open it in the hope of treats.They are great characters.


----------



## Leo Walker (4 March 2020)

Clodagh said:



			That article was written by someone who buys hens from a supplier to sell on? So not exactly a neutral observer.
Why should farmers not make a profit? The same reason that horse owners object to paying enough for a bale of hay to cover it's manufacturing costs?
		
Click to expand...

I just liked his response the best. As far as I know hes a small time breeder. Its the opinion of almost everyone I know who keeps chickens, but that isnt indicative of the whole world, just the people I know obvs. 

If the farmer makes more of a profit through "rescues" then you are funding a despicable trade and I for one, absolutely do not want to do that. 

If people dont keep and breed the rare breeds they die out. There are so many of them in dire straights, while people buy ex batts and struggle with them.


----------



## Evie91 (4 March 2020)

Leo - what are rare uk breeds?


----------



## teacups (4 March 2020)

The battery hen cross is bred for ease of handling as well as egglaying ability. Having had other breeds, the ex-batts have without fail been the most friendly, chatty and approachable, by a long way. Other breeds have been more pretty (as opposed to straightforward brown chicken) and come in lovely colours.

As I understand it the commercial egg farmers need a chicken to lay 6-7 eggs a week to be economically viable. When production drops below that, at about 1.5 yrs old, they are not profitable enough. At that point the chickens are taken away either for a small amount (25p or somesuch) per chicken to become burgers or dogfood, or taken away free of charge i.e. no disposal cost. The rescue organisations simply pay the farmers what they would have been paid anyway - there is no extra profit involved. 

A small scale (6,000 hens) farmer in my area rehomed them all free of charge - they put in a lot of effort and man hours, organised it all themselves, just to let them have a new home rather than go to slaughter. 

I understand this may affect the sales of breeders of pure breeds but tbh most of the people starting out would never have spent £25 on a chicken - for a minimum 'starter' set that would be £75 on top of all the other setting up costs. Perhaps those breeders should see it as a positive thing in that people are getting into keeping chickens this way - and may move on to buying other breeds.

To me it sounds a bit like saying no one should rehome a rescue dog because they are denying a dog breeder the income from selling a puppy. Why should the rescue dog not have the chance of another home? Why should the ex-battery hen not have the chance of a nice life?


----------



## CourtJester (5 March 2020)

Thank you all for sharing your views and experiences. I feel like I have learnt much over the last week or so but I am sure there is much more to learn over the coming months!

The coop and walk in run are being delivered next week. I do hope to have the chickens out and about whilst we are around but I need to have a chat with our cats to explain the chickens are not for hunting! I am planning to pick up some ex batts the following weekend. 

The set up costs are huge so there is no expectation that this is a cheap way of getting eggs but I am hopeful once they are settled with good management  they will be easy to keep and good entertainment!  Leo I get you passion for the rare breeds but I feel the ex batts are right for me at the mo. 

One final question (for now 😉) does anyone ever take their chickens to the vet ? Are any conditions treatable are is it always best just to dispatch ?


----------



## Evie91 (5 March 2020)

I’ve not managed to find a vet locally that treats chickens. I wouldn’t ‘just’ despatch as they are my pets, fortunately I have a knowledgeable neighbour, chicken websites and the forum. If you know your birds it becomes obvious when despatch is required, over the years I’ve come to recognise the signs of things they will not recover from, then speedy death is required to avoid further suffering.
You will need to take each situation as it comes.


----------



## Archangel (5 March 2020)

The Hen Welfare Trust  have a list of hen friendly vets.
here

I would not take a hen to a non poultry vet as years ago when inexperienced I went to my normal vet and she was x-rayed.  A very serious looking vet showed me the x-ray and we had one of those conversations that you couldn't make up

Vet  - "we have a serious oval growth here"
Me - "it's an egg"

It is worth googling Ascites (water belly) as that is the most common thing I have encountered.  Worth picking up your birds once a week to feel their abdomen is not too hard or soft and they are carrying weight on their breast. Ex caged/intensive birds are prone to tumours.



Leo Walker said:



			If the farmer makes more of a profit through "rescues" then you are funding a despicable trade and I for one, absolutely do not want to do that.
		
Click to expand...

No neither do I, I thought (or rather didn't think about it too deeply) that the farmer surrendered them, as this is what the farmer where I used to keep my horse did.   It's a b*gger though, as usual it is the hens that suffer.

The answer is no more caged birds.  But sadly some people just do not care.  One person I know who absolutely loves their dog regards chickens as 'just food' and buys cheap eggs, quiches etc made from caged birds eggs because "so what".  

I'm going ahead with the Fresh Start hens as they are already reserved and I was impressed with that they asked for photos of the coop and run and outside space etc.  But for my next batch of hens I will have a good hard think about it.


----------



## CourtJester (5 March 2020)

Thanks both. We have found several “near” neighbours who are happy to help out with any  hands on chickens advice but also our equine vet is on the approved list which promoted the question.


----------



## Moobli (5 March 2020)

I have bought hens from small time breeders in the past but am definitely considering some ex batts this time around.  I only have one hen and one cockerel left and miss seeing them scratching around.  Mine are completely free range and I like to think of the caged birds having a decent few years of life after what they have been through.  I might buy a couple of maran and legbars too as I just like them.  

My Buff Orpington cockerel, Kevin, must be 8 years old now and still looking good.


----------



## CourtJester (5 March 2020)

Very handsome chap much too good looking for a name like Kevin 🙀


----------



## Moobli (5 March 2020)

CourtJester said:



			Very handsome chap much too good looking for a name like Kevin 🙀
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  The kids named him.  There were originally two, one with blonde tail feathers and one with brown and they were named after a couple of blokes off a kids TV show (Fred was blonde and Kevin was brown haired in the programme).


----------



## Nudibranch (5 March 2020)

Clodagh said:



			Chickens need grass, it is a staple part of their diet and if there is no grass, there are too many chickens.
		
Click to expand...

Our walk in run doesn't have grass in as it's not a moveable one but they are let out and spend all their daylight hours foraging on the verges, in the fields, or in the woods. It's also worth bearing in mind that long grass can be fatal - it can get stuck in the crop and cause impaction. Short grass is safe but they are equally if not more happy scratching in leaf litter in a wood. Their ancestors are jungle fowl after all.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 March 2020)

teacups said:



			To me it sounds a bit like saying no one should rehome a rescue dog because they are denying a dog breeder the income from selling a puppy. Why should the rescue dog not have the chance of another home? Why should the ex-battery hen not have the chance of a nice life?
		
Click to expand...

No, its like advising people not to buy cheap knackered horses from dodgy dealers as it funds their business model.

If you want to rescue there are hundreds of rescues with genuine rescue chickens available


----------



## Leo Walker (5 March 2020)

Evie91 said:



			Leo - what are rare uk breeds?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.rbst.org.uk/Pages/Categ...MImJ-w7bSD6AIVy7TtCh13FgfzEAAYASAAEgJLBfD_BwE


----------



## ycbm (5 March 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			No, its like advising people not to buy cheap knackered horses from dodgy dealers as it funds their business model.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't fund anything unless the farmer is paid more for the birds than they would be paid by a chicken soup maker. And there is no suggestion that I can find that any of the reputable rehoming charities are doing that, why would they? But they are certainly using their funds for research and other charitable purposes which are generally benefitting poultry and poultry keepers. 


.


----------



## Archangel (5 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			It doesn't fund anything unless the farmer is paid more for the birds than they would be paid by a chicken soup maker. And there is no suggestion that I can find that any of the reputable rehoming charities are doing that, why would they? But they are certainly using their funds for research and other charitable purposes which are generally benefitting poultry and poultry keepers.
.
		
Click to expand...

I asked the question - how much - to both the places I get hens from and the birds are either given free or market value. 

Caged bird eggs are used in Jaffa Cakes and the Mr Kipling range (I didn't realise) so I am boycotting them.


----------



## Clodagh (5 March 2020)

Leo Walker said:



https://www.rbst.org.uk/Pages/Categ...MImJ-w7bSD6AIVy7TtCh13FgfzEAAYASAAEgJLBfD_BwE

Click to expand...

Gorgeous! I can't believe OEG are rare though, the trouble is the breeders aren't registered I suppose. I had Dorkings, gorgeous friendly birds but hopeless layers.


----------



## Clodagh (5 March 2020)

Nudibranch said:



			Our walk in run doesn't have grass in as it's not a moveable one but they are let out and spend all their daylight hours foraging on the verges, in the fields, or in the woods. It's also worth bearing in mind that long grass can be fatal - it can get stuck in the crop and cause impaction. Short grass is safe but they are equally if not more happy scratching in leaf litter in a wood. Their ancestors are jungle fowl after all.
		
Click to expand...

As you say, when you let them out they forage on the verges. Chickens really do graze, my two runs with chooks on the grass is under control, the one I am resting is like a hayfield.
When mine are shut on they have a paved run with straw on, easy to clean and they like poking about.


----------



## Evie91 (5 March 2020)

I like all the A’s and the sea bright.


----------



## Clodagh (5 March 2020)

Evie91 said:



			I like all the A’s and the sea bright.
		
Click to expand...

Rosecombs are fab, I had a few years ago and they made fabulous broodies for the grey partridge project.


----------



## CourtJester (18 March 2020)

A little update. We picked up four girls from BHWT on Sunday. The whole process was extremely efficient and we had a quick lesson on how to hold them. They seemed a little shell shocked on Sunday and there was a bit of in fighting to  establish the pecking order. Even so we could see enough of their personalities to name them - Mrs Bridges (she was keeping everyone in order), Lady Marjorie (the posh bird with the most feathers!), Ruby and Daisy.  Come dusk we were very pleasantly surprised to see one girl, and two halves (one front end and one back end!) in the coop ! We fairly easily put them all inside for the night. 

Monday morning two popped out as soon as we let down the drawbridge and we carried the other two out. They seemed brighter on Monday, Mrs Bridges was very feisty and we found three eggs. During the afternoon we were a little worried about Daisy she was hanging her head and looking very miserable. I surmised that she seemed happier when we weren’t around so we left them to it. I think we were too intense in trying to work out if she was ok or not and probably worrying her half to death!

Tuesday they were all much more relaxed though Mrs Bridges was a bit quieter I think she overdid it the previous day!  Daisy was as bright as the others. This morning we were so pleased that when we fed the horses the girls (they are in a stable at the moment) started cooing. They all popped out almost straight away, seem very settled and are very busy doing chicken stuff. 

So thank you everyone for your views and advice. We are only on day 4 but all very happy so far and we have the grand total of seven eggs. With the added bonus that the last two have actually been laid in the nesting box!


----------



## Lady Jane (18 March 2020)

As Auntie to Court Jester's hens may I say how rewarding it is to see the girls gain in confidence and enthusiasm every day. Today it felt like they enjoyed our visits and want to be close to us and are curious


----------



## Equi (18 March 2020)

I mentioned getting some new chooks and my mum didn’t say no! I put it to her that if we go into lock down at least we will have eggs to eat.... mwahahaha


----------



## Amymay (19 March 2020)

We need pictures CJ 🙏😁


----------



## teacups (19 March 2020)

Congratulations & so pleased to hear you are enjoying having them around...and vice versa, by the sound of it. Eggs are such a bice bonus, aren't they? <g> 
Potentially not just a bonus right now, but essential - eek.


----------



## Leo Walker (20 March 2020)

Archangel said:



			I asked the question - how much - to both the places I get hens from and the birds are either given free or market value.

Caged bird eggs are used in Jaffa Cakes and the Mr Kipling range (I didn't realise) so I am boycotting them.
		
Click to expand...

The  market value is massively inflated by all the charities buying them then reselling them


----------



## ihatework (20 March 2020)

I’d love to get some ex batts at some point.

They weren’t bred for the purpose of selling on for pet food or rehoming or whatever. They were bred to lay cheap unethical eggs. If there wasn’t a market for them afterwards they would presumably just be disposed of.

I really can’t see how rehoming a tiny % for a small fee is really supporting the industry. It’s just giving a poor chook the chance of a happy end.

When I get my act together I will rehome some


----------



## Archangel (20 March 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			The  market value is massively inflated by all the charities buying them then reselling them
		
Click to expand...

I see where you are coming from.  One tries to do the right or better thing and someone somewhere will turn a penny out of the misery.

The 3 'rescue' hens I picked up here in West Wales last Saturday had made a 5 hour journey up from near Gatwick.
The charity must have their reasons for doing this but to me it would make sense for birds being got rid of in West Wales to be rehomed in West Wales.  It would potentially avoid a disease being transported from one end of the country to the other just like that.

On a happier note, the hens really settled well and are loving their wood ash dust bath - one even laid an egg on the way home and they are all laying every day.


----------



## ycbm (20 March 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			The  market value is massively inflated by all the charities buying them then reselling them
		
Click to expand...


'Massively'?   In comparison to pet food and chicken soup?  I doubt it. 

.


----------



## CourtJester (21 March 2020)

So I didn’t really realise how difficult chickens would be .... to take a decent photo of ! So here are a couple for now and hopefully we will get some better ones of them out in the sunshine next week. Their outdoor pen is being built today though some ducks and chickens were stolen yesterday from a local allotment which brings a whole new worry.  I thought we only had to protect them from foxes and the like.
The chickens themselves are getting feisty by the day, I swear they are playing football with their feeders and when I was crouched down trying to take photos Mrs Bridges came over and pecked my little finger ! We are gradually adding bits of veg and grass to their diet and a poor earthworm found it way into the stable yard yesterday i couldn’t quite bring myself to do it but Lady  Jane  is more heartless than me and dropped it into the stable. Mrs Bridges quickly devoured it I think she is going to cause carnage when she is let out and about!


----------



## Archangel (21 March 2020)

They look very happy in their new home - CourtJester.  

I took the plunge and let my new girls out to free range. I was wondering if they would cope with the feral kittens but no need to worry on that score, the kittens are being chased!

My original hen is in the background of the first photo, she has taken it upon herself to look after them and show them round.


----------



## CourtJester (21 March 2020)

So lovely to see them out and about and I love the waterfall !!


----------

